# PLEASE HELP!!! Large JD in trouble!



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,

My large JD has something seriously wrong with him! He is roughly 10-12" and has pretty large craters in his head with white cotton chunks getting pushed out of them. It first started as just white stuff on his head and these white cottony balls started getting larger and larger untill tey fell off. Once they fell off it left this large hole in his head and began creating more cotton to push out. He nowhas about 4 or 5 spots that are just not lookin good!

I purchased a couple packs of tetra brand fungus gaurd and did one treatment in my 55 gallon and it has been about a week or so and it is still there and doesnt look like it has shrunk at all.

Please look at pictures and tell me what to buy and where to buy it to cure my large JD. I dont want him dying on me. He has many tank mates and none of them have any sign of anything and look very healthy.

Also, I live in Surrey BC, so the closer the better to purchase the medicine, or an online site would suffice.

For some reason the pictures arent uploading so if someone thinks they know what I should do I can e-mail you pics of the problem. 

Thank you all for looking!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like your JD has HITH. My suggesting to you is keep the water as pristine as possible. Also, increase the temperature gradually to 86f and slowly add in salt(1cup/100gallons). This will prevent the potential for bacterial infection; if the HITH gets to the point of open wounds, which I have seen in the past.

How big is the tank?

What is the filtration?

What is the diet?

I also highly recommend you read this:

http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html

Last but not least, this thread has been posted in the wrong section.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

another question I would have do you feed him feeders? they very often will carry bad things along with them from the tanks they are in at the lfs.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

guildford mall petstore has stuff to treat Hole In The Head disease, Kramers petworld.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to proper section


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Agree with the salt treatment. Also add pimafix as well as metronitezole


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hope you're JD gets better...i always feel bad to see them all sad looking.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

how's you JD coming along? hope he's doing better.


----------

